# Ka'anapali Beach Club



## gnipgnop (Apr 22, 2014)

I know this is a Diamond Resort and I am totally unfamiliar with this Management Company.  I got an exchange to this resort through RCI for my son and his new wife as a Wedding gift for their honeymoon.  It is a one bedroom unit, but God knows where in the resort the unit will be located.  I recently read in the reviews that renovations are going on and the units and the Lobby are very nice.  But here's my thoughts........ the reviews mentioned that RCI exchangers get rooms in the back of the building facing the road and that there is a terrible smell from a sewage plant near by.  Has anyone been there recently who can confirm the renovations to the units and are there really bad smells in the back?    Oh, I thought I was doing something special for the newlyweds but now I'll be so embarrassed if they are smelling sewage and looking at the highway from their room in Hawaii.  YUCK!!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 22, 2014)

I really don't know any more than you do about who gets what unit there or anywhere else. Early last year, we had VRBO'd a condo a couple of blocks up the beach from KBC, so out on a morning walk one day, we took a couple of laps around the grounds there to get the lay of the place. They DID have some less-than-desirable views, but I didn't notice any 'sewer smell' or proximity to a sewage plant. There is a watercourse/creek? next to the place, but it is landscaped and fenced, and beside a service driveway, that would (imo) be about the worst located units there. At the time we were there, as far as I could tell, all those units were being used for storage of materials used in the refurbishment. There seems to be a parking structure on the most inland 1/4 of the square, and the other 3 sides looked to have ocean views at least. The lanai's are all 'stepped' (like a Mayan pyramid sort of) so they should be pleasant. 

I'm sure your son and his bride will have other things on their mind than the location of their Hawaiian honeymoon suite. If the honeymoon is less than perfect, it won't be the fault of where their room is.

Jim


----------



## wilma (Apr 22, 2014)

One nice thing about KBC is they have a great swimming beach and good pool. Some of their rooms and views are not so good. We had one of the dreaded highway view 2 bedrooms overlooking the loading dock and highway. Also, the room was moldy so you had to keep the sliding door open for fresh air but the trucks and highway noise were annoying. They would not move us even though we agreed to downsize to a 1 bedroom. We would take our coffee down to the lounge chairs near the beach because the lanai was unpleasant early in the morning. We spent a lot of time at the beach. I hope they get assigned a nice room but if not there is still lots of fun to be had!


----------



## Emi (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello

It's a premier resort and rents for over $300 per night. Nice place for a honeymoon and so close to Lahaina, Whaler's village, etc. A RCI exchange usually are assign the units facing West Maui mountains with beautiful sunrises. It is over a long block (over 500 ft) from the main road. The Westin Kanaapali is much, much closer to the noisy highway. Two weeks before the reservation call the front desk and ask for a high floor. Tell them it's your sons honeymoon and see if they will give you an upgrade to oceanview. Almost all the renovations are complete. In February when we were there, they were doing the 5th floor. They do one floor in 2 months so probably be done by end of year. The honeymooners will not be disappointed.

Amy


----------



## artringwald (Apr 22, 2014)

We also stayed there for a week last February and we love the place. The only bad rooms would be the ones on the lowest floor above the loading dock. We were on the 6th floor above the loading dock and couldn't smell anything. There is no sewage treatment plant nearby. KBC has a great pool, a nice poolside grill, waterfalls, koi ponds, scheduled activities, a convenience store in the lobby, shopping center across the street, and two good ocean view restaurants within walking distance:

http://www.astonkaanapalishoresresort.com/our-resort/dining/

http://www.dukesmaui.com/

Check with the activities room in the basement to see if they still have the nature walk.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 22, 2014)

There is a sewage smell in that area, which you can smell from the Westin, too.  But that doesn't stop anyone from enjoying Maui.  I would stay inside and keep the AC running.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Apr 22, 2014)

*sewage treatment plant*



rickandcindy23 said:


> There is a sewage smell in that area, which you can smell from the Westin, too.  But that doesn't stop anyone from enjoying Maui.  I would stay inside and keep the AC running.



On the Google Maps, it shows a sewage treatment plant on the east side of the highway where Lower Honoapiilani Road connects to Honoapiilani Highway.  

I wonder if this is where the sewer smell is coming from?


----------



## PassionForTravel (Apr 22, 2014)

We just stayed there a couple of weeks ago on an RCI exchange. We got upgraded (I think because our room wasn't ready at 4pm not that we minded we were enjoying MaiTai's in their bar enjoying an ocean view), 14th floor and we had a partial ocean view one direction, the loading dock the other. Room was great, no smells, no noise (except for ocean and wind) in the room or outside and we had the windows open day and night. The pool was gorgeous and we could walk to Whalers Village (great exercise did it everyday). Be warned that there is a mandatory resort fee which covers parking (including valet), WiFi, etc. I would not hesitate to stay there again.

Ian


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 22, 2014)

The sewer smell is not always there.  It seems to depend on where the wind is coming from and is very local in a tiny spot only.  We stayed close to the DRI and Westin last year but we never smelled it once.  We have driven on the highway a few times and smelled it once or twice over the years even with the windows closed and AC on but just a whif of it for a second.

The Kona winds smell a lot worse (sulphur or rotten eggs) and hurt your eyes in the bargain if there is VOG on the big Island.  It is very noticeable when you are at the airport on that side of the island.  We couldn't believe that smell and it was awful.  We didn't notice any VOG this year at all.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 22, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> On the Google Maps, it shows a sewage treatment plant on the east side of the highway where Lower Honoapiilani Road connects to Honoapiilani Highway.
> 
> I wonder if this is where the sewer smell is coming from?



Yep, I am sure that is it.  When driving to Honokowai, we recirculate the air.  

When we stayed at the Westin, south side, 5th floor, facing the sugar cane train and highway, we could smell the ick most of the days from the lanai, so we didn't go out on the lanai much.  

I remember some TUGger really getting a kick out of where they chose to put that plant.  But hey, they have to put it somewhere.


----------



## BevL (Apr 22, 2014)

I am really hoping to get an exchange there for summer of '15 for our son's honeymoon as well.  Hoping for a good bulk deposit as it sounds like a lovely place.

I would definitely be calling ahead, turn on your nicest, friendliest voice and ask if there's anything that can be done to hopefully get a not dreadful view. 

Bev


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 22, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would stay inside and keep the AC running.



I don't go to Hawaii to stay inside with A/C running. I can stay home and do that.

I'll second calling ahead and making whatever case for a room upgrade that is possible. (honeymoon, 1st visit, allergy to diesel exhaust, whatever). I don't know that I'd consent to a presentation thought. I'd mention having the couple checking in to even blatantly hand the desk clerk a $20 bill and ask directly if there is anything they can do for a better room. Can't hurt. Might help.

Across the street- easy walking- is a good grocery store, a few small mom-n-pop stores. I like the coffee place.

Jim


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 22, 2014)

> I don't go to Hawaii to stay inside with A/C running. I can stay home and do that.



When you are inside with the AC, you cannot smell that smell, so why worry when you are INSIDE.  This OP wants to know if it's bad from the unit.  If you want to sit on the lanai, go out when the smell is not there.  It's not always bad because as Emmy said, the winds change. 

I would bet the smell is rarely an issue at Ka'anapali Beach Club.  

Ah, I miss Maui.  It's been 3.5 weeks, and I am homesick.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the good advice and suggestions.  I am so happy to hear all the positive remarks about the resort.  You have made me feel so much better.  I will definitely call ahead and ask for an upgrade to an ocean view.  Again.......thank you so much!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2014)

gnipgnop said:


> Thanks everyone for all the good advice and suggestions.  I am so happy to hear all the positive remarks about the resort.  You have made me feel so much better.  I will definitely call ahead and ask for an upgrade to an ocean view.  Again.......thank you so much!


FYI - we stayed there one time as exchangers through RCI.  When we checked in we were offered an ocean view upgrade - for about $70/night additional.  

So it may be offered to you, but at a price.  You might decide before hand how much you are willing to pay for an upgrade.

Be aware, also, that there are three view categories: mountain (scenic) view; ocean view; and deluxe ocean view. Ocean view means there there will be a view of the ocean, but it will be only a partial view.  If you want a full-on ocean view, that would be a deluxe ocean view unit.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 22, 2014)

FWIW, here's a link to our photo album for KBC. We were there in March of 2013 in a deluxe ocean view unit. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/DRI-Kaanapali-Beach-Club-April#!/


----------



## artringwald (Apr 22, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> FWIW, here's a link to our photo album for KBC. We were there in March of 2013 in a deluxe ocean view unit. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/DRI-Kaanapali-Beach-Club-April#!/



Nice pictures. Now I want to go back!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 22, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> FWIW, here's a link to our photo album for KBC. We were there in March of 2013 in a deluxe ocean view unit. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/TImeshare/DRI-Kaanapali-Beach-Club-April#!/





artringwald said:


> Nice pictures. Now I want to go back!



I agree. Nice shots. 

Reminds me of why we like KBC as a contrast to Poi'pu rather than in lieu of Po'ipu.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 23, 2014)

The views on the ocean are absolutely stunning.  It's all in the view as far as I am concerned plus you have a nice snorkeling beach right below you and the same at the Westin too.

You are doing DRI a big favor by posting these pictures, Doug.    I love all your albums and others too.  It is so nice to have them all in one place that dioxide45 is working on.


----------



## winger (Apr 23, 2014)

We just came back from KBC a week ago. The smell appears about one stoplight block away on the main hwy heading south towards Lahaina. Our second unit on the 4th flr facing the hwy, we could not smell the odor from there.

We kept our Windows shut at night because the ocean waves (right below our 4th floor ocean front unit) was simply too noisy!

Great pics, Doug!

Imo, the pool area though nice, lacks some of the wow factor one gets say AT the Marriott or Westin both down the road.  Also the beach in front of KBC is nowhere as wide as the one in front of the Marriott.

Overall, kbc is a nice resort which we would definitely go back to again.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 23, 2014)

Beautiful pictures Doug.  I think I will call and ask for an upgrade for the honeymooners.  When is best time to call.....now?  2 weeks before check in?, The trip is in middle of September, 2014.


----------



## daventrina (Apr 23, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> ...blatantly hand the desk clerk a $20 bill and ask directly if there is anything they can do for a better room. Can't hurt. Might help.
> Jim


I would expect that to not work :ignore:

The sewer smell at KBC I'd almost never been an issue. 
At the Westin it is more of an issue. 

When the plant was built ... There was really nothing across the street from the plant but fields and the beach.

All of the two bedroom units except for the two presidential suites are at the back of the building.


----------



## csalter2 (Apr 24, 2014)

*Got me worried!*



daventrina said:


> I would expect that to not work :ignore:
> 
> The sewer smell at KBC I'd almost never been an issue.
> At the Westin it is more of an issue.
> ...



I have a reservation for a two bedroom in July.  Are you telling me that I won't have a view of the ocean?  And am I going to be in sniffing distance of the stench being described? I always thought the two bedrooms at KBC had the big lanais that one could see the ocean. That's what I saw once on a tour. Is that not right?


----------



## daventrina (Apr 24, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> I have a reservation for a two bedroom in July.  Are you telling me that I won't have a view of the ocean?  And am I going to be in sniffing distance of the stench being described? I always thought the two bedrooms at KBC had the big lanais that one could see the ocean. That's what I saw once on a tour. Is that not right?



No. While the 2 BR are in the back of the building many have a view similar to the one below:



IMG_0097 by dntanderson, on Flickr

Some may sit around the back corner but still should have a partial ocean view.

With a lanai similar to the one shown below. These were taken from a 1BR that if I remember right sits right on top of one of the 2BR units.

Out Aunt and Uncle have had a room in this area of the building on our last 3 trips and we have not had issues with the stench.

There are only a few 2BR units and they are usually a lucky snag to grab one.



IMG_0099 by dntanderson, on Flickr



P8101461 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## gjw007 (Apr 24, 2014)

I didnt smell anything at kbc.  I was there march 12 to the 26, 2014.  I had a single deluxe ocean view on the top floor room 1214.  The room was nice although I would have liked a full kitchen but it is really a partial ocean view.  There are probably three units on each floor that completely face the ocean.  Most were like mine where you scan one direction and see the ocean but if you scan the other direction, you view the volcano.  The desk said this their biggest complaint as people expect a full ocean view when they get a partial ocean view.  As I had read up on the resort, I had sort of expected it so I was as dissapointed

Maui was nice


----------



## rj80 (Apr 24, 2014)

*OV vs. Deluxe OV*

So what is the difference then, between the Deluxe Ocean View and regular Ocean View if you don't get the direct Ocean Front?


----------



## artringwald (Apr 24, 2014)

rj80 said:


> So what is the difference then, between the Deluxe Ocean View and regular Ocean View if you don't get the direct Ocean Front?



For the most part, Deluxe Ocean View rooms are on the southwest corner of the building, so you are either ocean front or pool front. However, on the 12th floor, just about all the rooms are Deluxe Ocean View.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 24, 2014)

daventrina said:


> I would expect that to not work [slipping the desk clerk a $20 for 'anything they can do' upgrade?]



Have you tried it? You'd be surprised. These folks are not people of means- even if they are in nice uniform suits. A few bucks to a bellman or housekeeper early in a stay, a maitre'd, valet, Skycap. They all have access to what will make your travels better, faster, easier.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 24, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> Have you tried it? You'd be surprised. These folks are not people of means- even if they are in nice uniform suits. A few bucks to a bellman or housekeeper early in a stay, a maitre'd, valet, Skycap. They all have access to what will make your travels better, faster, easier.



With DRI, I suspect that's a good way to lose your job. They're pretty set it their customer service.  I'm not saying it wouldn't work. I'm just saying it might not be in the best interest of the employee if they get caught. 

DRI has a hierchy, like most timeshares, of owners first then exchangers, as far as unit placement. 

I will say that I sent a young couple to Maui on their honeymoon she real years ago. DRI was aware it was their honeymoon and they yearned them wonderfully. The couple had a unit with a great view and couldn't have been happier.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 24, 2014)

*Tell them to ask to see available units first*

We stayed there on a DAE exchange (which was an ocean view unit) and they would not even consider changing the unit type to full ocean front telling me those were for owners only. But upon checking in they did let me look at a couple of units before I picked which one I preferred. 

I thought I'd want a unit closer to the ocean but that one was on the 3rd floor over the pool. We picked the unit on the 11th floor, farther back but higher away from pool noise and it was fabulous. We had a full ocean view over the rooftops of adjacent complexes. We had the most beautiful sunsets from our lanai. 

We sat outside every morning for coffee and every evening for sunset cocktails, and often into the night to listen to the ocean and the musician from the bar below. The only night we stayed inside was to avoid the noise from weekly outdoor movie that they played poolside. 

We did smell the sewage plant sometimes, but not bad enough or often enough to make us go inside. 

I posted a TUG review and my photos are here:
https://picasaweb.google.com/vinolover78/MauiKaAnapaliBeachClub1BR1BAUnit1104November2010


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 24, 2014)

BJRSanDiego said:


> On the Google Maps, it shows a sewage treatment plant on the east side of the highway where Lower Honoapiilani Road connects to Honoapiilani Highway.
> 
> *I wonder if this is where the sewer smell is coming from?*



It is.  When Maui Ocean club was competing with the Westin for sales of weeks, the MOC sales team were fond of mentioning this smell and its source.


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 24, 2014)

Kaanapali Beach Club is a converted Embassy Suites hotel.  It is not comparable in quality to the Marriott Maui Ocean Club or the Westin timeshares, but it is at the top of the next tier in the area.  I would be happy to stay there.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 24, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> Kaanapali Beach Club is a converted Embassy Suites hotel.  It is not comparable in quality to the Marriott Maui Ocean Club or the Westin timeshares, but it is at the top of the next tier in the area.  I would be happy to stay there.


It's not quite correct to say that it is a converted Embassy Suites Hotel.  It, like all of the other old Embassy Vacation Resorts, was purpose built as vacation resorts, not as hotels. 

That being said, I do agree that it is at the top of the next tier of resorts in the area, and we wouldn't mind staying there either.  It's a nice enough property that HIlton was apparently seriously thinking of acquiring it from Sunterra - I understand they couldn't agree on price. (It was only after the Hilton negotiations ended that Sunterra set up its Hawai'i trust and brought Po'ipu and Ka'anapali into Club Sunterra.)


----------



## winger (Apr 24, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> ...  It is not comparable in quality to the Marriott Maui Ocean Club or the Westin timeshares, but it is at the top of the next tier in the area....


Totally agree...


----------



## daventrina (Apr 25, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> Kaanapali Beach Club is a converted Embassy Suites hotel.  It is not comparable in quality to the Marriott Maui Ocean Club


Well the center three parts of the MOC is a converted hotel.  How do  you figure it is not comparable in quality 

We owned at MOC and sold it to get more time at Embassy.


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 25, 2014)

daventrina said:


> Well the center three parts of the MOC is a converted hotel.  How do  you figure it is not comparable in quality
> 
> We owned at MOC and sold it to get more time at Embassy.



My comments on it being a converted hotel was just a statement of fact, not a reason in and of itself to be of less quality than other conversions like MOC.

My comment that it is not comparable to MOC in quality is based on several things:  the new towers at MOC, the location differences; the grounds; the staff; and more.  I think most people would agree.  I can easily see someone choosing to go to Kaanapali Beach Club in order to get more time due to the cost differences.  It is a nice place as I made clear in my earlier post.  If you actually think Kaanapali Beach Club is nicer than MOC, by all means you should own there.

Kauai Beach Club is also a Marriott hotel conversion and it is also not comparable in quality to the Maui Ocean Club.


----------



## Blues (Apr 25, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> It's a nice enough property that Hilton was apparently seriously thinking of acquiring it from Sunterra - I understand they couldn't agree on price.



Darn!  Didn't know that.  HGVC desperately needs a location on Maui.  I'd love to spend my HGVC points there.  Too bad.

-Bob


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 25, 2014)

Blues said:


> HGVC desperately needs a location on Maui.  I'd love to spend my HGVC points there.



Couldn't agree more.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hilton missed the boat on that one.  

I wish Hilton would buy my ordinary Maui resort.  We are paying high fees already so I don't think Hilton would be worse than Consolidated/ Soleil, whom I believe is the worst management company for sticking it to owners. No AC, uncomfortable old furniture in the living room, and pretty sparse furnishings in general.  

But it would take a lot of updates to make it a Hilton. :rofl:

Seriously, I know of no other resort on Maui worthy of Hilton, unless they convert a hotel in Wailea or Lahaina.


----------



## AKE (Apr 25, 2014)

Unless there have been some dramatic improvements over the past couple of years do not expect a 5* resort. When we were last there the resort was showing its age (i.e. peeling paint and stained balconies and ceilings in the atriums, faded and worn out chairs by the pool as well as those in the lobby etc).  At one time there was a full service restaurant but last time we were there only the pool bar was operational. As an exchanger don't expect too much - lower floor rooms facing the highway and close to the loading dock are the standard for exchangers (though of course you could get lucky). The sewage smell comes and goes - it depends on the wind.  The beach is not really swimmable due to the high waves and wind most of the time - there is a better snorkelling beach near the Westin.


----------



## daventrina (Apr 26, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Hilton missed the boat on that one.


Yep ... too bad.



AKE said:


> The beach is not really swimmable due to the high waves and wind most of the time - there is a better snorkelling beach near the Westin.



We dive there every trip, wouldn't say it isn't swimmable. Of course we also dive at old airport every trip too. Once we did a drift dive from one to the other.

Seems to be a number of swimmers ... the beach really isn't that bad is it 


2012-10-16_14-41-15_667.jpg by daventrina, on Flickr



AKE said:


> Unless there have been some dramatic improvements over the past couple of years do not expect a 5* resort.


Nearly all of the resort has been refreshed and will be recolored too. The pink is supposed to be replaced. After 20 years ... it kinda grows on ya.


----------



## eakhat (Apr 26, 2014)

We exchanged through RCI and received a low floor room assignment with a non-ocean view.  As an exchanger, I expect that owners get the best views.  We didn't smell any bad odors, but our view wasn't bad.  I agree that honeymooners might be able to get a better room location.

Please let them know about the timeshare presentation. The timeshare sales presentation was low key, high pressure--if that makes sense.  They were very friendly but didn't like to hear "no" as we moved up the chain of people.  Unfortunately, we purchased a small Sampler with the intent of using it in Hawaii, but no availability.  We were even willing to go back to Hawaii at another time of the year--nothing available. (We've had great success with HGVC, Westin, Wyndham, Marriott in similar packages getting properties we wanted.)  We never would have paid that much money if we thought we would be using the points for the US mainland.


----------



## Emi (Apr 26, 2014)

Hello

The best time to call is 2 weeks before reservation. Especially since RCI does not inform the front desk till close to reservation dates due to cancellations. September and May are the "slowest season" in Hawaii so more flexibilty with room assignments. Even if they do not give an upgrade, at least ask for a high floor. I don't know about slipping $20. Most of the front desk employees have been there over 5 years, some since it became a timeshare almost 10 yrs. Although economic reasons may dictate, why tempt them and cause them to lose their job. You can bring them a box of candy or other goodies perhaps unique from your home state. Kindness is always appreciated by service employees. If assigned unit is unbearable, go back to the desk and ask to speak to the manager. They do try to accommodate especially when asked nicely. How can anyone be nasty to honeymooners?


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 26, 2014)

FWIW, the owners get what they pay for. If it's a points reservation, they pay a premium for the view. If it's a deeded week they get the view they purchased. I've stayed at DRI resorts as an outside exchanger and have been placed in premium units because that's what was available. I wouldn't expect that at KBC. Most people seem to pay for the view if they're going to go to Hawaii.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 26, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> FWIW, the owners get what they pay for. If it's a points reservation, they pay a premium for the view. If it's a deeded week they get the view they purchased. I've stayed at DRI resorts as an outside exchanger and have been placed in premium units because that's what was available. I wouldn't expect that at KBC. Most people seem to pay for the view if they're going to go to Hawaii.



I think that's generally accurate.  Some years back when I spoke with the reservations office at Po'ipu, I was told that when a week is deposited with an exchange company, they note that a reservation has been made for that unit but they do not assign a view category to the unit.  Then they let the normal reservation process continue, with owners reserving units in accordance with their usage rights.  Then a few days before checkin they slot the exchangers into whatever view categories remain unassigned.


----------



## daventrina (Apr 27, 2014)

dougp26364 said:


> FWIW, the owners get what they pay for. If it's a points reservation, they pay a premium for the view.



And the premium we pay for that unit is not trivial. Those DOV units are 11500 points ... 
At $6 per point (I think that the current rate is closer to $7/point) anyone that wants to reserve one of the DOV units can buy the 11500 points to reserve that room for $69,000 and then pay the maint fees that are $.17 per point this year for $1,955. Amortized over 30 years, a stay in a DOV unit cost $4,255.

This should explain why owners would be more than a little peeved if an exchange slides into a OF unit.

One of those garden view units are 6500 points and points for that at $6/point cost $39,000 and the maint fees this year for that week are $1,150. A week there cost $2,450.

So getting stuck in one of those lousy units, depending on what someone exchanged in with can still be a bargain. 

KBC is one of the most expensive resorts in the system.

For comparison if I remember correctly a 2BR in a new tower at MOC is over $125,000 and the maint. fees are near or over $2000/yr. Which over 30 years is $6,100 or so for the week. 



artringwald said:


> For the most part, Deluxe Ocean View rooms are on the southwest corner of the building, so you are either ocean front or pool front. However, on the 12th floor, just about all the rooms are Deluxe Ocean View.


In the beginning the DOV units were limited to the ocean front and the pool side. As Sunterra rolled units from the hotel into timeshare they became very liberal in the definition of DOV including a large number of units in that category that should not be classified as DOV. 

The OF units should have been sold as such. All owners would be happier and much better off if that was the case. That's the way units are at P@P.


----------



## artringwald (Apr 27, 2014)

daventrina said:


> In the beginning the DOV units were limited to the ocean front and the pool side. As Sunterra rolled units from the hotel into timeshare they became very liberal in the definition of DOV including a large number of units in that category that should not be classified as DOV.



When I was there last Feb. the sales guy let me take pictures of the categories. 

http://artringwald.smugmug.com/Travel/KBC-Room-Categories/n-BLTtj/

Sorry they're out of focus, but the pink ones are DOV.


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 27, 2014)

daventrina said:


> For comparison if I remember correctly a 2BR in a new tower at MOC is over $125,000 and the maint. fees are near or over $2000/yr.



Actually, the floating 2BR oceanfront units in the new towers at MOC were selling for developer prices in the $70's when MVCI stopped selling weeks.  Current maintenance fees are slightly over $2,200 annually for each week.


----------

